# Does Any Chain Store in USA Sell Eneloops?



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if this post belongs here or in the Coffee Shop or General questions so if this is the wrong forum I apologize in advance. I've tried searching but of course all the online sites come up - no actual stores. For example Radio Shack sells them online but not in stores.

I know there are many sites online that sell Sanyo Eneloops and chargers but I haven't been able to find a store that does. Apparently Costco does in Canada but not in USA. Nobody at local Costco's has ever heard of them nor do they recognize the item number from Costco.Ca in their computers.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 20, 2009)

This is a sore point with many purchasers.

Fry's used to sell eneloops but lately they have disappeared from the shelves.

Circuit City used to sell them too, but Circuit City has gone the way of the dodo.

Ritz Camera is another option. They may still have eneloops in stores. I have bought from them before.

In the eastern US there was a hardware chain that sold them, but I forget the name.

When Costco sell eneloops it is usually a special bundle in a large display package, but these come and go.

You can get eneloops by a different name if you look for Duracell PreCharged with a white insulator at the top and that say "Made in Japan" on the package. These are found in many regular outlets and are thought to be rebranded eneloops.

In Fry's you can find the Uniross Hybrio in red and green packaging. These say "Made in China" but they test just like eneloops and cost only $9.99/4.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try Ritz. No Fry's on East Coast.

I'll also keep an eye out for Duracells. Cheap is good if it is comparable.


----------



## GLOCK18 (Jun 20, 2009)

All costco's in San Diego sell them.


----------



## Dan FO (Jun 20, 2009)

All of the Costco stores sell them at great prices.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 20, 2009)

Dan FO said:


> All of the Costco stores sell them at great prices.


 
I'll just show up at Costco and look for myself then. I called 2 warehouses and they said they never heard of anything called "Eneloop". The woman said they carry Energizers. Who knows if they even looked it up on their computer.


----------



## matrixshaman (Jun 20, 2009)

Walmart was carrying them for a while where I was but the seem to also have disappeared from that particular store. Not sure if that is a chainwide scenario or what - too bad as they really are by far the best and now all they have are the junk rechargeables at most retail stores.


----------



## spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

There were some Duraloops (Duracell's rebadged Eneloops) on sale at a store today and I picked up a 4 pack of both AA and AAA. They were $7.77 CAD a pack. That is cheaper than I can get Eneloops anywhere.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

spencer said:


> There were some Duraloops (Duracell's rebadged Eneloops) on sale at a store today and I picked up a 4 pack of both AA and AAA. They were $7.77 CAD a pack. That is cheaper than I can get Eneloops anywhere.


 
Isit possible to post a picture of the "Duraloops" so we may recognize them when we see them? I'm not sure if it's against advertising rules.


----------



## mendhammarsh (Jun 21, 2009)

Try this link: http://us.sanyo.com/batteries
Lower right bottom Find a retailer


----------



## Bones (Jun 21, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Isit possible to post a picture of the "Duraloops" so we may recognize them when we see them? I'm not sure if it's against advertising rules.



Here's an image of the retail package recDNA:






Please note that the term 'Duraloop' is actually a nickname for an Eneloop that's been re-badged as a Duracell Pre-charged Rechargable. I believe it was first coined by forum member Black Rose from 'Duracell' and 'Eneloop'.

As indicated earlier in this thread by Mr Happy, when shopping for Eneloops re-badged as Duracell Pre-charged Rechargables, ensure that you select only those with 'Made in Japan' clearly marked on the actual cells.

There are also Duracell Pre-charged Rechargable cells made in China. These are not believed to be re-badged Eneloops, and they are generally considered to be a somewaht inferior cell.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

spencer said:


> There were some Duraloops (Duracell's rebadged Eneloops) on sale at a store today and I picked up a 4 pack of both AA and AAA. They were $7.77 CAD a pack. That is cheaper than I can get Eneloops anywhere.


 
OK, at CVS today I believe I saw some Duraloops. They were made in Japan and had the white top. $15.79 for a 4 pack. They were marked 2000 mAh

Here's the thing...they also had another pkg of Duracell rechargeables that had black tops, cost 2 dollars less, but also were MADE IN JAPAN. These batteries were marked 2650 mAh.

So which package is better? The white topped ones seemed to be the Duraloops but BOTH kinds were made in Japan and the cheaper ones had more mAh.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

Bones said:


> Here's an image of the retail package recDNA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## recDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

mendhammarsh said:


> Try this link: http://us.sanyo.com/batteries
> Lower right bottom Find a retailer


 
Good website. I found that the Eneloops are indeed 2000 mAh and not 2650 mAh. I would have thought the OTHER Duracell rechargeables (green AND black with black tops) were better based on the higher mAh and the fact they are also made in Japan. Now I know the "Duraloops" are actually the ones with the lower mAh rating as confirmed by the Sanyo website.

I'll try to find the Eneloop charger at Costo or Ritz and I'll purchase extra "Duraloops" at CVS.

*Now if only some retailer would sell 10440 LITHIUMS! LOL*


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 21, 2009)

Only the 2000 mAh "PreCharged" ones have the low self-discharge and durable properties of eneloops. The 2650 mAh ones have a higher capacity on the label but they do not have the same ability to hold a charge for a long time and they are also more fragile in use, meaning that they may start to fail after a few months of use whereas the PreCharged ones will generally take more abuse and keep going strong.


----------



## jcs71 (Jun 21, 2009)

You might also want to try HH Gregg. I know the one over here has a bunch of them.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 21, 2009)

jcs71 said:


> You might also want to try HH Gregg. I know the one over here has a bunch of them.


 
I live in the NorthEast. No HH Greg but I think I'm all set now. I can buy Duraloops.

*Any stores sell 10440 lithiums?*
** 
lovecpf​


----------



## bodhran (Jun 21, 2009)

I was looking for Eneloop's today at Walmart. Didn't see any, but did see the Duracel rechargables with the copper top. Now you tell me... Thanks for the information and I'll be sure to check for the made in Japan.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 21, 2009)

So Duracell AA PreCharged rechargeables (2000 mAh) white tops, Made in Japan = Eneloopes.

Good to know.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

bodhran said:


> I was looking for Eneloop's today at Walmart. Didn't see any, but did see the Duracel rechargables with the copper top. Now you tell me... Thanks for the information and I'll be sure to check for the made in Japan.


 
And the 2000 mAh and the white tops.


----------



## mdocod (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> *Any stores sell 10440 lithiums?*
> **
> lovecpf​



If you mean lithium cobalt rechargeable, you'll never find this in any retail style store in any place in the US, ever, period. A bare li-ion cell in a common consumer size is not something the public can be trusted to understand and use safely on the large scale. Too much liability. 

If you mean lithium primary, yes, they are called AAA cells and are sold by energizer in a lithium iron/disulfide chemistry. ~1.5V and great capacity under more aggressive loads. Awful expensive at ~$2 per cell though considering the amount of energy being purchased compared with alternative cell sizes. I'm pretty sure you can find these things in 2 and 4 packs in just about any major grocery/hardware/multimart place.


----------



## lightforce2 (Jun 22, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> So Duracell AA PreCharged rechargeables (2000 mAh), Made in Japan = Eneloopes.
> 
> Good to know.


Sony CycleEnergy, 2000 mah, made in Japan also = Eneloop


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

lightforce2 said:


> Sony CycleEnergy, 2000 mah, made in Japan also = Eneloop


 
Adding Insult to Injury...

Now I called Costco again to see if they had the battery charger I want and it's in stock! Great, just a mile from work.

So I drive over to Costco and I wander the huge warehouse...and finally...THERE IT IS! Yahoo! Sanyo Eneloop batteries and charger...supposed to be the best by far!

Now I bring it to the register. "Membership card sir?" "No, I understand I'll need to pay a surcharge", I responded politely.

"Sorry, sir you must be a member to make purchases." 
"I thought non-members could get a one day pass with a 10% surcharge.", I answered...."

So she sends me to the manager..."I've got AAA and I'm a member of a national union and I'm even a member of Candlepowerforums...can I get a one day pass? I know I'll have to pay a surcharge."

"$50 membership fee to purchase." she crowed happily.

So you know the injury, I couldn't buy my charger...what's the insult you ask?

*There was a $9.00 instant manufacturer's rebate on it too! I had no idea of that!*

 
*I could have bought the entire kit for $19.99!*
 
I have absolutely no use for Costo other than this kit. During my odyssey throughout the warehouse I found their prices to be high on anything I might want to buy.
:mecry:


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 22, 2009)

Can you find a friend who is a member and have them go with you?


----------



## bodhran (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> And the 2000 mAh and the white tops.


 
I went back and those are the ones I picked up. Thanks you guys for all the help.


----------



## Bones (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> ...
> So you know the injury, I couldn't buy my charger...
> ...



I wouldn't sweat losing out on the charger included in the Costco USA bundle. It's arguably the very worst charger Sanyo makes.

In fact, SilverFox used it to demonstrate the pitfalls of charging NiMH cells in pairs in this thread:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ,,, post2778384

Since you've already found a source for the 'Duraloop', you may also wish to check out the chargers bundled with it by Duracell.

I'm not that familiar with their line-up, but I believe that Mr Happy can steer you towards more than one Duracell charger that is superior to the one offered by Costco USA.

Incidentally, while Costco USA chose to carry what is arguably the very worst charger for the Eneloop, Costco Canada chose to carry what is arguably the very best.

While this no doubt contributed to premium pricing of the Costco Canada bundle, its purchasers have a much better chance of maximizing on the benefits inherent in the Eneloop and, perhaps even more importantly, won't encounter the performance and cell longevity hits inherent in using the Costco USA charger.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Can you find a friend who is a member and have them go with you?


 
Yes, but I thought it was a funny story I would share.

They also sell Eneloops w a 2-battery "mini-charger" at Ritz for more money. I'll eventually get the batteries and charger but I was such a dope to go over there without a card I thought folks would get a chuckle out of it...and not make the same mistake I did.

People who DO have a card may want to run over and pick up the kit while Sanyo is giving the $9 rebate too.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Can you find a friend who is a member and have them go with you?
> 
> I wouldn't sweat losing out on the charger included in the Costco USA bundle. It's arguably the very worst charger Sanyo makes.
> 
> In fact, SilverFox used it to demonstrate the pitfalls of charging NiMH cells in pairs in this thread:


 
Can you suggest a better charger available in retail stores that is better than the one that comes with the Eneloops? I like the idea of a 4 battery charger? The Duracell chargers at CVS only hold 2 batteries.

I anticipate using all 8 Eneloops in my TK40 so I assume that as long as I charge them all at once (4 at time after removing all 8) wouldn't the charge remain balanced?


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Bones said:


> I wouldn't sweat losing out on the charger included in the Costco USA bundle. It's arguably the very worst charger Sanyo makes.
> 
> I'm not that familiar with their line-up, but I believe that Mr Happy can steer you towards more than one Duracell charger that is superior to the one offered by Costco USA.
> 
> While this no doubt contributed to premium pricing of the Costco Canada bundle, its purchasers have a much better chance of maximizing on the benefits inherent in the Eneloop and, perhaps even more importantly, won't encounter the performance and cell longevity hits inherent in using the Costco USA charger.


 
Well, the charger is basically free with the $9.00 off anyway but I would like a better charger if they are available....especially if I coul charge all 8 batteries at once.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Bones (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> ...
> I anticipate using all 8 Eneloops in my TK40 so I assume that as long as I charge them all at once (4 at time after removing all 8) wouldn't the charge remain balanced?





recDNA said:


> Well, the charger is basically free with the $9.00 off anyway but I would like a better charger if they are available....especially if I could charge all 8 batteries at once.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!



You are correct in that the very basic charger bundled with Eneloop at Costco USA is essentially a free offering. Nevertheless, it can still do a perfectly adequate job of charging your Eneloops providing they're all in a relatively similiar state-of-charge when inserted in the charger.

Bearing this in mind, I would actually make two distinct purchases in your situation:

Firstly, I would purchase two of the Costco packs. This will give you the ability to charge all the cells for your TK40 in one go, you'll just be doing it in groups of four. It will also give you a few extra Eneloops which you are going to find lots of uses for anyway.

Secondly, I would purchase the Maha Powerex MH-C9000 charger/analyzer. In conjunction with allowing you too generally maximize the performance and longevity of your Eneloops, it will allow you to periodically correct the inevitable imbalances introduced by the Costco chargers before they become harmful.

The MH-C9000 may seem like a considerable expense at the outset, but it does reward its users with the satisfaction of knowing they're deriving the maximum benefit from their cells, and especially of knowing their cells aren't going to fail when needed the the most.

Besides, I sense that you are sliding ever deeper into your flashaholism, which means you're going have to have one in due course anyway...


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Yes, but I thought it was a funny story I would share.


 
It's stories like that why I don't bother even stepping foot inside a Costco. The only thing that $50 membership seems to buy is the knowledge that not everyone can shop there.

I know folks who'll get together in small groups to buy one membership. $10 split among 5 people isn't so bad. Whenever someone wants to go, they ask the other 4 if they need something at Costco. Then just settle up when the items are dropped off. You could try that. Personally, I don't mind buying eneloops at other places with Duracell labels on the cells.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Can you suggest a good charger that is available in retail stores? I get sick of internet transactions.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> It's stories like that why I don't bother even stepping foot inside a Costco. The only thing that $50 membership seems to buy is the knowledge that not everyone can shop there.
> 
> I know folks who'll get together in small groups to buy one membership. $10 split among 5 people isn't so bad. Whenever someone wants to go, they ask the other 4 if they need something at Costco. Then just settle up when the items are dropped off. You could try that. Personally, I don't mind buying eneloops at other places with Duracell labels on the cells.


 
I don't either. I was under the mistaken impression that the Eneloop charger was the best for charging Eneloops. Sanyo claims it is.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Can you suggest a good charger that is available in retail stores? I get sick of internet transactions.


 
I've gotten good results with chargers that aren't advertised as being Fast Chargers. I have one fast charger (Energizer brand), the cells are indeed charged in just 15 minutes. And you can use them as a hand-warmer on the coldest day in Winter! Not good. But I only use it with the cheap Energizer rechargeables that came with it.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Can you suggest a good charger that is available in retail stores? I get sick of internet transactions.


I would take a look at the Duracell Mobile charger. You should be able to find it in Target and other places that sell Duracell products. It has four independent channels with intelligent charge termination, a reasonable charging speed (about 3-4 hours), and it can power USB devices when not charging. It also comes with a set of Duracell Pre-Charged cells.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> I would take a look at the Duracell Mobile charger. You should be able to find it in Target and other places that sell Duracell products. It has four independent channels with intelligent charge termination, a reasonable charging speed (about 3-4 hours), and it can power USB devices when not charging. It also comes with a set of Duracell Pre-Charged cells.


 
I need AAA's charged too.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> I need AAA's charged too.


It charges both AA and AAA cells, and adjusts the rate appropriately for each.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> It charges both AA and AAA cells, and adjusts the rate appropriately for each.


 

Sounds perfect. Not listed at Target.com or Walmart.com or Radioshack.com or Batteriesplus.com or homedepot.com but maybe I'll have better luck when I visit the stores.

Thanks


----------



## recDNA (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> It charges both AA and AAA cells, and adjusts the rate appropriately for each.


 

Looks like it holds one AAA and three AA?

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/ciu/df/fe/906c81b0c8a0f0a8655b8110.L.jpg


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 22, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Looks like it holds one AAA and three AA?


That picture is just illustrating that you can bung any old random mix of cells in there, AA or AAA.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> That picture is just illustrating that you can bung any old random mix of cells in there, AA or AAA.


 
It appeared to me that only one slot was small enough for AAA?


----------



## gswitter (Jun 23, 2009)

Each bay can hold a AA or a AAA cell. Every Eneloop (or the like) charger I've seen to date is designed like this.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

On an unrelated issue....from what I've read the main danger of 10440 li AAA sized batteries is fire hazard during charging.

1) Is there any other danger w 10440's? They don't just spontaneously combust while in use right?

2) Is there a charger designed to shut off while charging 10440's to prevent a mishap?

3) Oh, and I assume 10440's cannot be charged on a 1.5v charger like the type we'v e been discussing so what IS a good 10440 charger?


Thanks


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 23, 2009)

recDNA said:


> On an unrelated issue....from what I've read the main danger of 10440 li AAA sized batteries is fire hazard during charging.
> 
> 1) Is there any other danger w 10440's? They don't just spontaneously combust while in use right?
> 
> ...


Not to be funny, but this really is wildly off topic for this thread. You would be better served if you started a separate thread for this question. But before doing so, have a browse of the various collected information posts listed at the top of the forum. There is lots of information there on lithium ion cells, usage and charging.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr Happy said:


> Not to be funny, but this really is wildly off topic for this thread. You would be better served if you started a separate thread for this question. But before doing so, have a browse of the various collected information posts listed at the top of the forum. There is lots of information there on lithium ion cells, usage and charging.


 
...sorrry....I thought I might get away with changing the subject because I started the thread. 

Since earlier criticism I'm trying to reduce the number of threads I start.

I did a search and have read several 10440 threads that have not directly addressed these issues (just charging warnings - no specifics about spontaneous combustion although some websites mention it) but I'll continue to look.

Nothing about whether the flat top 10440's work in LD01's but I asked that question in another 10440 thread that someone already started.

I value the real experience of users here more than general safety info from websites that frequently are more involved in the dangers in cell phones and laptops.


Thanks for your patience. I'll try harder to follow proper forum etiquette.


----------



## Mr Happy (Jun 23, 2009)

Your question falls into two parts. For general use and safety issues, the safe handling precautions apply equally to all sizes of lithium ion cell, not just the 10440 size. So you can broaden your searches for lithium ion or lithium cobalt ion and all the information will be somewhat relevant. The main danger with lithium ion cells occurs during charging, and to a lesser extent from short circuiting them. If you seriously overcharge a lithium cobalt (garden variety) cell it will eventually burst into flames.

For specific compatibility between lights and batteries search first on the light (LD01), check especially the manufacturer's specifications, and then if you don't find what you are looking for, try a thread with that specific question. (Generally though, you always want to see whether the head and drive assembly of the light you plan to use can accept the voltage you plan to feed it. A 10440 has an operating voltage in the 3.5 to 4.0 V range.)


----------



## recDNA (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the helpful hints on searches!

I found good stuff about 10440's and the LD01 ... just no mention of flat tops as an issue one way or another. I'll keep trying. I don't dare start another thread!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 4, 2013)

Two OT posts were removed. When posting to such an old thread, please stay on topic.

Bill


----------

